
ShapeBots Simulator - msadowski
https://ryosuzuki.github.io/shapebots-simulator/
======
msadowski
I came across this simulator while doing research for my Weekly Robotics
project[1] and found it very satisfying to watch. If you'd like to learn more
about the project then here is the link to the publication:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.03372](https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.03372) and a
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwPaof0kKdM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwPaof0kKdM)

[1] [https://weeklyrobotics.com/](https://weeklyrobotics.com/)

